# 17 HMR Silencer



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I am thinking of having my 17HMR threaded and fitted for a silencer. Does anyone know anything about this? Does anyone around here thread the barrel? Does this effect the accuracy? Lots of rim fire silencers out there. Do any of you have one or recommend one for my rifle?
Thanks for any input.
I have a Savage Stainless 17 HMR
93R17 BSEV


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

No idea about that silencer, but a couple guys on the forum know their guns very well, Ex. John b and split, whether John is step pappy to split? Haha not going their. But I bet they can answer your silencer questions and if they can't their are more on the forum just as savvy except not related! Haha sorry ! But very beautiful gun! I'd love to own one with a stock like that! :thumbsup: yep to many crowns and diet ginger ales tonight! Lol


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

Let me know what you find out , I would like to have one also , got pretty much the same gun except for the stock


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm not sure on the regs, I've been out of date by years and years, but you may need a stamp, a tax, or some combo of the 2 to get a suppressor? I need to know cause after looking at that rifle i want one also! So what are the regs to get a suppressor? And is it worth it tactically or window dressing?


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

As far as I know there are no regs on the supressor you can buy them on line.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Boardfeet said:


> I am thinking of having my 17HMR threaded and fitted for a silencer. Does anyone know anything about this? Does anyone around here thread the barrel? Does this effect the accuracy? Lots of rim fire silencers out there. Do any of you have one or recommend one for my rifle?
> Thanks for any input.
> I have a Savage Stainless 17 HMR
> 93R17 BSEV


PM Bigbulls, he just had his 300 WSM threaded, could get you pointed in the right direction. But a suppressor/silencer is regulated under the NFA so you will have to go through some hoops, not much just a little pain in the butt by our lovely government. Also plan to spend an extra $200 on top of what you already paid for on the suppressor/silencer.
Here is a link that will help you out with the process http://silencerco.com/education/

http://www.atf.gov/firearms/qa/what-firearms-are-regulated-under-nfa
http://www.atf.gov/firearms/qa/how-can-person-legally-obtain-nfa-firearms
http://www.atf.gov/firearms/qa/how-tax-paid
http://www.atf.gov/firearms/qa/what-tax-transfer-nfa-firearm


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

He just wants somebody to thread his barrel not somebody to tell him about the law. Almost any gunsmith can do it for you. Accuracy should not be affected if the job is done right. You may have some changes in the barrel harmonics but just re-zero and good to go. 

If you don't find anyone to do it, call Peterson's in Phenix City, AL. He can put you in touch with some of the best in the country. Ex-armorers that did work for the Army's Sniper School at Benning.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

BlueWaterWarrior said:


> He just wants somebody to thread his barrel not somebody to tell him about the law. Almost any gunsmith can do it for you. Accuracy should not be affected if the job is done right. You may have some changes in the barrel harmonics but just re-zero and good to go.
> 
> If you don't find anyone to do it, call Peterson's in Phenix City, AL. He can put you in touch with some of the best in the country. Ex-armorers that did work for the Army's Sniper School at Benning.


Well from his above statement "As far as I know there are no regs on the supressor you can buy them on line." He made it seem like he isn't sure about the process or regs. That is why I added a link for the process and the law.


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

Brandon_SPC said:


> Well from his above statement "As far as I know there are no regs on the supressor you can buy them on line." He made it seem like he isn't sure about the process or regs. That is why I added a link for the process and the law.


I stand corrected sir and you have my most heartfelt apologies. Fact is, he didn't ask about them at first but HALO got off on the regs thing.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

BlueWaterWarrior said:


> He just wants somebody to thread his barrel not somebody to tell him about the law. Almost any gunsmith can do it for you. Accuracy should not be affected if the job is done right. You may have some changes in the barrel harmonics but just re-zero and good to go.
> 
> If you don't find anyone to do it, call Peterson's in Phenix City, AL. He can put you in touch with some of the best in the country. Ex-armorers that did work for the Army's Sniper School at Benning.


Thanks BWW thats the info I was looking for.
If they do it for Benning gotta be the best.
Thought about Cole Gun Works, I have used them plenty in the past but they pretty much specialize in shotguns.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

There are a few Class III dealers in the area that can help you with the paperwork and get you a can. Like stated above they are regulations and you must apply for a tax stamp before you can be in possession of it. No need to waste time and money dealing with anyone 5hrs away in Phoenix City, there are a hundred smiths between here and there that can thread a barrel. It's not a difficult task to do. Do a search on here, There has been a few dealers talked about in the last that are local and can get you what you need. But basically it's fill out paperwork, write a check for $200 and hurry up and wait till you can actually buy the suppressor.


----------



## csmigels (Nov 2, 2013)

Howard at Rumble weapons has done a bunch of them, from what I know. He is also a class 3 dealer and his proprietary cans are half the cost of the big boys and just as good. he also only charges 50$ to thread a barrel. 850-426-8740 ( Millton area )


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

He's never done any work for me, but Phil at Jay's has threaded several rifle barrels for friends.

Price seems reasonable and turn around time was a few days I believe. Just make sure you're doing your research on what can you want.

No offense, but suppressing a 17hmr is damn near pointless, as the can only suppresses the sound of the cartridge discharging, and does nothing for the supersonic crack once the projectile leaves the muzzle. 

Given the nature of the .17, you may get noise reduction of a few decibels with a quality can, but the time/money is not going to be worth it, unless you have a few other weapons in the .223 range to put the can on. Also, as hot as that cartridge is, you will need to go with a can designated for a .223, as a dedicated .22lr can will not have the baffles that will hold up to supersonic projectiles.

Do some research before you make a decision. Form 4's are about an 8 month wait, currently.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Love that gun.....I have the Marlin 17HMR, and a Savage 17 WSM.....After shooting the WSM, I prefer it.....even though both are not tack drivers!!! They are pin drivers!!! I'll get a buddy who has a bunch of suppressors chime in in a bit!!!


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

John B. said:


> No offense, but suppressing a 17hmr is damn near pointless, as the can only suppresses the sound of the cartridge discharging, and does nothing for the supersonic crack once the projectile leaves the muzzle.


As you are correct on the sonic crack. I would have to differ on a suppressor being pointless. 

I play with alot of different suppressors and calibers as I own a suppressor for just about every cal I own in guns. I do alot of reloading of suppressed .223 and .308 and what I have found the bigger the bullet the louder the crack. I don't own a .17 but I would say the crack would not be that bad and what else come in play is how far the bullet travels. The shorter the distance the less the crack or sonic boom. I can take a .223 full charge round and pump it in the ground with a suppressor at night and no flame and very little noise is produced. 

Also I guess that would be the same as saying that an AR-15 .223 is pointless adding a suppressor???

I have one and it makes the gun where you don't need hearing protection. Love it... and with subsonic it's a mouse fart. :thumbup: 

So long story short if I owned a .17 HMR or .17 WSM I would say go for it. I found a few online for $299 I would say that's worth it. My first suppressor was the Gemtech Outback II .22 and I paid $299 for it and still use it today.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

kendive said:


> As you are correct on the sonic crack. I would have to differ on a suppressor being pointless.
> 
> I play with alot of different suppressors and calibers as I own a suppressor for just about every cal I own in guns. I do alot of reloading of suppressed .223 and .308 and what I have found the bigger the bullet the louder the crack. I don't own a .17 but I would say the crack would not be that bad and what else come in play is how far the bullet travels. The shorter the distance the less the crack or sonic boom. I can take a .223 full charge round and pump it in the ground with a suppressor at night and no flame and very little noise is produced.
> 
> ...


Would a suppressor fer a 22 work on a 17 Ken??? Dang it, ya'll got me contemplating!!!!:whistling:


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

Jason said:


> Would a suppressor fer a 22 work on a 17 Ken??? Dang it, ya'll got me contemplating!!!!:whistling:


No the pressures would be different... BUT we could try my 9mm suppressor with the 17 wsm and 17 hmr. Do you happen to have 1/2 x 28 threads on any of your 17's? I would be willing to try for science.

I know my any of my 22LR guns with the 9mm can on it is quieter than with the 22 can on it. 

Now you got me wanting a 17 wsm or 17 hmr... I might go ahead and get one and will also have to have a silencer for it and it will only be the best you can get which is the AAC Element Rated for any Rimfire (.22lr / .22 Mag / .17 HMR /.17 WSM) LOL

EDIT:

Found some data on the 17 hmr and 9mm. Looks like it would be a go shooting 17 hmr or 17 wsm through the 9mm suppressor. Jason let's do it. 

24" barrel, 2696 fps, 2692 psi muzzle pressure 
20" barrel, 2587 fps, 3219 psi 
16" barrel, 2449 fps, 3983 psi 

9mm as shot in a 4.5" pistol barrel has a muzzle pressure ranging from about 3200 psi for 147gr to 5500 psi for 115gr +P.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

kendive said:


> No the pressures would be different... BUT we could try my 9mm suppressor with the 17 wsm and 17 hmr. Do you happen to have 1/2 x 28 threads on any of your 17's? I would be willing to try for science.
> 
> I know my any of my 22LR guns with the 9mm can on it is quieter than with the 22 can on it.
> 
> ...


DANG IT Ken....you know all them numbers give me a headache!!! hahahaha.....My 17's aren't threaded but could be:whistling: hahaha we'll discuss it when you get back on soil! hahaha While you are shopping, you still gotta pick up a 35 REM set!!! I need to reload them bullets!!! Like I said, I'll buy em and you keep em with ya!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

AAC element??????????


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

Boardfeet said:


> AAC element??????????


http://www.advanced-armament.com/ELEMENT2_p_437.html


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks Kendive

Thanks everyone for all the info!!


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Waste of money.*

I have a neighbor who is a gunsmith and suppressor builder. He brought a Mossberg Plinkster fitted with one of his suppressors over to my house a few months ago. I fired it several timesin my yard and was absolutely impressed when I fired sub-sonic ammo. With .22 high velocity cartridges, it was as loud as any other un-suppressed .22. I'd rather have a bolt actioned rifle supressed because the operation of a suppressed autoloader's action is the only thing you hear. 

With the .17 it is gonna be loud. I can't see anybody wanting a sub-sonic .17. A BB gun would be about as powerful.

I'd like to have a suppressed .45 Colt Long. Loaded with heavy bullets, it would be a quiet deer stomper.


----------

